# Is his color too yellow?



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi there,

My friend is getting a sable puppy. Don't have his photos for now. But he is 8 month old and has the same color as the puppy on these photos:

http://weloveourpuppy.blogspot.com/2008/08/pick-up.html

My question is, is his color too yellow for a sable? What his color would like when he's fully grown? Much darker or something? His father is a red and black sable, mom is a tan sable. 

Thanks!

---------------

Sorry for bothering! I've got the answer.

Thanks,


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Sable puppies go through a lot of color changes as they grow up. This thread showcases a multitude of sable pups and how their coats varied over the months: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=288992&page=1&nt=6&fpart=1 Hopefully, it will give you a good idea of what to expect as the pup ages.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Sable puppies are usually at their lightest right before their adult coat comes in...around 8-12 weeks. If your friends dog is 8 months old, the adult coat should already be in. While there are still color changes in the coat until about 2 years of age, it's usually not as significant. So, if your friends dog is 8 months old and still that light, it may not have much black pigment.


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice post! Thank you! It does help!











> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoSable puppies go through a lot of color changes as they grow up. This thread showcases a multitude of sable pups and how their coats varied over the months: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=288992&page=1&nt=6&fpart=1 Hopefully, it will give you a good idea of what to expect as the pup ages.


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

I got it. Didn't know 8-12 weeks is their lightest age. Good to know that! 
Thanks!



> Originally Posted By: JKlatskySable puppies are usually at their lightest right before their adult coat comes in...around 8-12 weeks. If your friends dog is 8 months old, the adult coat should already be in. While there are still color changes in the coat until about 2 years of age, it's usually not as significant. So, if your friends dog is 8 months old and still that light, it may not have much black pigment.


----------

